# Subtrate cleaning in heavily planted tanks



## sr20det (27 Jul 2012)

One thing i see is recomendations to vacuum and clean subtrate, etc etc.

when you have a lightweight subtrate heavily planted surely vacuming would disturb the plants and its roots and make a mess of the whole setup?  What if you have a carpet?  What if you have soil subtrate?

My shrimp nano has a fair bit of buildup of debris in the subtrate (about 1cm below the actual surface level) and indeed I want to stay on top of things, keep clean but access between the scape and plants is limited.

I have 4 berried shrimp and I have covered the inlet of filter with sponge cover, and feel there is more debris floating about then when it wasnt covered.

Am thinking this weekend of having a goood clean along with a 30% water change i do anyways, but wanted to clarify with folk what is the best course in a planted tank :?: 


Many Thanks


----------



## HarryRobinson (27 Jul 2012)

Watch this, Courtesy of Mark


----------



## sr20det (27 Jul 2012)

Thanks, think I need to vacuum my substrate, just I have molar clay, very light and think it will suck into any pipework, but sure I could get some mesh sorted.


----------



## HarryRobinson (27 Jul 2012)

Yeah that would work Congrats on the win btw!


----------



## sr20det (27 Jul 2012)

Thanks guys. Tools will help the cleaning regime.


----------

